# Mounting to Hardie Board Siding



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Method A and forget the middle screws. I think you will be fine.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You could take a narrow strip of siding [or anything the right dimension] and put it under the bracket so it sets flush.


----------

